# X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?



## Koller (25. November 2009)

*X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

Wo bekomme ich unter Windows 7 64 Bit vernünftige Treiber für meine X-FI Extreme Music UAA ?

Die SB Nr. ist : *SB0770*


----------



## Betschi (25. November 2009)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

Schau mal hier Alienware : The Ultimate Gaming Machine? von dort habe ich meine auch muss ein bisschen runterscrollen bis du es findest.

MfG

Betschi


----------



## Koller (25. November 2009)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

Da ist aber keiner dabei der Windows 7 mit *64 bit *unterstützt
Kann es ja nicht weil sie 2 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## Betschi (26. November 2009)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*



Koller schrieb:


> Da ist aber keiner dabei der Windows 7 mit *64 bit *unterstützt
> Kann es ja nicht weil sie 2 Jahre alt sind.


  Hab die von Vista x64 laufen perfekt.


----------



## Mosed (26. November 2009)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

Homepage von Creative?

Bis auf die Audio haben alle X-FIs das gleiche Treiberpaket: Creative Weltweite Unterstützung

Oder akzeptiert der Treiber die UAA Version nicht?


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. November 2009)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

also ich hab auch ne x-fi extreme music und bei mir laufen die treiber unter win 7 64 bit perfekt..
Lad dir einfach die von der creative hp herunter wie mein vorredner schon gesagt hat und dann dürfte es funktionieren 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Koller (27. November 2009)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> also ich hab auch ne x-fi extreme music und bei mir laufen die treiber unter win 7 64 bit perfekt..
> Lad dir einfach die von der creative hp herunter wie mein vorredner schon gesagt hat und dann dürfte es funktionieren
> 
> mfg
> ...



*Meine UAA OEM Soundkarte wird von Creative überhaupt nicht unterstützt !!!

*Das Web Update sagt auch " Es ist kein Creative Produkt installiert "

Die einzigen Treiber die hier mit Abstrichen(*ab und zu störendes knistern stottern und knacken*) laufen, sind die modifizierten Forte Treiber von Daniel K obwohl er mein  Modell : *SB0770* erst gar nicht in der Liste aufgeführt hat.

@Betschi,
habe mir die Mühe gemacht die von Dir vorgeschlagene Alienware Treiber fast 3 Std. lang gesaugt und das Ergebnis ist das der Rechner schon beim hochfahren ganz laut ununterbrochen am Rauschen war..da war nichts mit Musik oder so...


----------



## Junias (27. November 2009)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

DK X-FI support Pack 2.0


----------



## Betschi (27. November 2009)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*



Koller schrieb:


> *Meine UAA OEM Soundkarte wird von Creative überhaupt nicht unterstützt !!!
> 
> *Das Web Update sagt auch " Es ist kein Creative Produkt installiert "
> 
> ...


  Das mit dem Rauschen war bei mir am Anfang auchso, jetzt funtzt abr alles perfekt.


----------



## Koller (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

Geht nicht, die SB0770 ist schon eine seltsame Version

Der Sound ist auch mit original Treiber oder Daniel K einfach unter Windows 7 
widerlich, kratzt und verzerrt usw.


----------



## Koller (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

Kann mir keiner weiter helfen ?


----------



## Koller (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

ALLES GRAUSAM !!!
Habe mir gestern eine Xonar DS 7.1 bestellt und kehre der Creative Grausamkeiten den Rücken!


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

Okay, das macht mir jetzt ein bischen Angst. Hab ebenfalls die UAA, derzeit unter Win 7 32bit. Ich möchte baer mit der nächsten Aufrüstung auf 64bit umsteigen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass es da keinen Treiber gibt....


----------



## Koller (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Okay, das macht mir jetzt ein bischen Angst. Hab ebenfalls die UAA, derzeit unter Win 7 32bit. Ich möchte baer mit der nächsten Aufrüstung auf 64bit umsteigen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass es da keinen Treiber gibt....



Doch, die UAA SB070 läuft hier unter Windows 7 egal ob mit 32 oder 64 Bit total beschissen !!!
Hol Dir eine Xonar und Du wirst begeistert sein..

Das ist Musik Genuss pur.

Und an diejenigen die behaupten das X-Fi im Game besser als Xonar abschneidet der hat die Xonar noch nicht im Spiel hören können.
Ich höre hier Umgebungsgeräusche die vorher nie da waren.

Richtig Geil und das für nur gute 50 € inkl. Versand.
Für die X-FI habe ich über 80€ blechen müssen.

Übrigens, ich verkaufe die X-FI jetzt für 40€
Bei Interesse PN an mich!


----------



## Tytator (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

Hab letztens erst meine X-FI Xtreme Music (ohne UAA) verkauft, weil ich auch nicht von dem Sound überzeugt war. Mein Receiver wandelt den Sound so um, dass man von der Soundkarte garnix hat, also einfach guten Onboard von Realtek oder Adi und das passt.


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

Entschuldigt die Wiederbelebung, ich wollte mich nur nochmal nach dem Stand erkundigen.
Bin gestern auf das gleiche Problem gestoßen und habe nach ein paar Stunden Gebrassel und grob geschätzt dreissig Systemneustarts die gute X-Fi schweren Herzens ausgebaut.

Schade, war'n wirklich tolles Stück Hardware unter XP.


Also: gibts was neues von der Front?
Wäre echt ein Jammer wenn die gute X-Fi jetzt auf dem Gerätefriedhof verstauben müsste...


----------



## Daxten (6. August 2010)

*AW: X-FI SB0770 Extreme Music UAA Treiber für 64 Bit Windows 7 ?*

Versucht mal folgendes:

Geht in den Konsolen Launcher und dort in den Mixer, aktiviert ihn und zieht die db auf -12db oder noch tiefer. Die Anlage müsst ihr nun entsprechend lauter aufdrehen aber das Kratzen sollte weg sein 

Das Problem liegt an den Kabeln und dem Ausgangssignal was zu stark ist.


----------

